# [SOLVED] HP laptop screen goes black



## mok2k11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,

My problem is with my HP G60-213EM.
When I am doing something resource-intensive, for instance playing a game, the laptop screen fades to black as if it's shutting down but I can still hear the sounds. Moving the mouse does not make a difference and the only way to solve this problem is to force shut down by pressing the power button and restarting.

By the way this happens on both AC and battery power, and it only started a week or so ago.

Could this be something to do with my motherboard, my GPU or my screen?

Thanks
Mohammad

Here's some additional information:
Motherboard: Wistron 3612 Temperature:88C 190.4 Fahrenheit
GPU:Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family with 285 MB memory
CPU:Intel Celeron T1600 Dual Core @ 1.66Ghz Temperature:71C 159.8 Fahrenheit


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP laptop screen goes black*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

temps are high might need blowing out with a can of air


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: HP laptop screen goes black*

Hi mok2k11 welcome to TSF,

Those temps are on the high side, I would get a couple cans of compressed air and blow out all the vents and might want to take covers off and blow the areas out too and see if your temps drop at all.


----------



## mok2k11 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: HP laptop screen goes black*

Thanks oscer1 and dai,

I'll try those suggestions.


----------



## mok2k11 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: HP laptop screen goes black*

By the way the motherboard has just reached 96C.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP laptop screen goes black*

for it to go that high i would suspect a short somewhere


----------



## mok2k11 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: HP laptop screen goes black*

Hi again,

Do you know how I can fix a short?
or will I need to buy a new motherboard?

Thanks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: HP laptop screen goes black*

Well first i would check that you have no dust or debree in the fan, heatsink and vents, probably going to have to take it apart and clean it out and while you are in their look for any burn marks on the board.


----------



## mok2k11 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: HP laptop screen goes black*

OK, Ill open the laptop up later today when I have enough time and I'll tell you about my findings.


----------



## mok2k11 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: HP laptop screen goes black*

Well I opened everything up but I decided it was too risky to go any further because I'd lost about 4 screws. But I did find a lot of dust under the keyboard and near the hard drive. I think I'll send the laptop to a technician to fix the problem.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: HP laptop screen goes black*

ok thanks for posting back.


----------

